# Alabama Private Pond 04-18-09



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we finally got a chance to go fishing this past Saturday. We managed to catch some big gills and some slot bass from my brother's boss' pond. Morning was a little chilly and forgot a long sleeve for my son. Note the cool arm warmers made from old hunting socks!  Gotta do what ya gotta do! 3 hours of fishing.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like lotsa fun....good eats too!!!!!!!

George


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some nice bream. i bet the kids had a blast with em


----------

